# I got a job!!!



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm going to be a fifth grade English teacher lol. I start on Monday 
This is my first job since I graduated two years ago. I can't believe I got it...OMG!!! :yay


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey lets dance Essy


so you are going to wear a saree everyday isnt it?


What subject are u teaching?
And did they tell you any stuff like what do n not to types?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Essy90 said:


> I'm going to be a fifth grade English teacher lol. I start on Monday
> This is my first job since I graduated two years ago. I can't believe I got it...OMG!!! :yay


That's great! :boogie :boogie :boogie
You will make a difference in a lot of lives this year!


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

Wow. Congrats on your job and jump-starting your career!


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Ashley1990 said:


> Hey lets dance Essy
> 
> so you are going to wear a saree everyday isnt it?
> 
> ...


Okay :boogie

I don't think I have to wear one. I'll be teaching English mainly and Social Studies if needed.



millenniumman75 said:


> That's great! :boogie :boogie :boogie
> You will make a difference in a lot of lives this year!


Thank you! I hope so 



pineapplebun said:


> Wow. Congrats on your job and jump-starting your career!


Thank you! 



Double Indemnity said:


> Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

that's great....congrats...i have also been lucking for a job but no luck yet...IT industry... really hard as a fresher to get a job...but gud to know u got a job..well done.hope u have fun at work...take care


----------



## solagratia (Aug 25, 2012)

congratulations and good luck


----------



## kittyteak (Mar 26, 2012)

Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

simpleindian said:


> that's great....congrats...i have also been lucking for a job but no luck yet...IT industry... really hard as a fresher to get a job...but gud to know u got a job..well done.hope u have fun at work...take care


Thanks yaar!  You'll definitely get a job soon. Just keep trying and something will click eventually. All the best to you!



solagratia said:


> congratulations and good luck


Thank you! 



kittykate said:


> Congrats!!!!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Congratulation!
Remember this excitement to keep up your spirit, Essy^^
You'll do a great job


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Congrats!!! You'll do AWESOME!! :boogie


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## DavidJacobsen (Aug 6, 2012)

congrats... dont get fired right away


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

aw that's a great job!  congrats :clap


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Congrats! :boogie


----------



## Mensa (Aug 25, 2012)

That's amazing!Congrats.


----------



## ximena333 (Sep 2, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

Awesome news!  Good luck!


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

congrats Essy!!:yay


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Congrats Eassy90...I hope the kids don't bother you though


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

how is it going then?


----------



## dreamerme (Sep 27, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Gratz

So, how's it been? Good I hope?


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

That's awesome!! Congratulations!


----------



## NotAnExit (Apr 9, 2012)

Right on...thats awesome!

Hope the kids behave

good luck!


----------

